# Hard day



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't know what to do with myself today. Yesterday I was so strong. I had a friend come over...we talked for hours and it felt so good to finally be able to talk to someone face to face about what was going on. Today I'm missing my husband so much it physically hurts. I know I should get up and go find something to do....take the boys somewhere...but I can't. Sunday was always our day to be together as a family. Little rituals we would do...I miss it so much. 
I'm tired of being strong, I'm tired of doing things to move forward. I'm so angry and hurt. 
I've done so good about not calling him. I haven't since Thursday but it's really hard today. 

Ugh...no real questions...just so sad...


----------



## lostintheworld1 (Aug 7, 2011)

It seems for me I experience the same roller coaster. Some days I actually feel decent and do things on my own and feel decent. I seek out friends to hang out with and talk to them about my life. Then other days I don't want to get out of bed. I don't want to face my life alone. I don't want to even admit I'm going through a divorce. I don't want to admit the pain I caused her and I and our families and friends. I don't want to face that she quit the marriage. It just hurts too much.


----------



## hilly2 (Jan 15, 2012)

I can relate. Everyone tells me take it day by day, even minute by minute by minute. I have hard days, but I feel that they are less frequent than in the beginning. Maybe it is even too soon for me to say that, but it has been about 5 weeks now since my husband left.

I have not had contact with my husband since early Friday, and it hurts so much. I think it is better for me because his messages are so mixed that it is confusing me. We did not have kids, so I bet having kids together is 100 times harder. 

Hang in there


----------



## SailingSoloAgain (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm looking forward to good days and bad days. I'll have a good few hours then it goes right down the tubes. Today started out awful, I had a flash of hope for a few hours now I'm back to being miserable and lonely. This is no way to live. Not that I'd take the easy way out but still, it's no way to live. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

Melissa, I broke down after 2 months and went to the doctor and he made a prescription that has helped with my panic attacks (brought on by this fight/separation). It truly helps. I have been going to IC and practice cognitive therapy as well. 

I think the weekends are the worse. Seeing and hearing from him for me is a double edge sword, relief and pain all at once. Watching my kids feel the pain, have so many questions that he won't answer and I can't... this totally sucks.


----------

